# Pregnancy test 4w5d



## LynAnne

Am I being crazy or is there a line here? Taken about 5 minutes after I took the test.

We already have two boys (3.5 and 21 months) and this was not at all planned. We didn't plan on having more than two due to our history of early pregnancy loss and the fact that logistically, financially etc we are happy with our two. So this would be a very big surprise.

To be completely honest, I am little amazed that something has come up on the test as I don't know how it's possible as we used protection and as far as we could see it was all fine. I only took a test because my period was unusually late and DH suggested it just to rule it out. I did take a test on Wednesday (4w3d) with 3rd morning pee (i know, I know) and it was negative.

Oh, also, I had INTENSE cramping (stg, practically contraction pain) on Tuesday. Never had anything like it before. Wondered if perhaps this was a cyst which could explain the positive?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I definitely see it! Good luck! :)


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see that, looks slightly pink too.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see it!


----------



## BellaBoo0512

I see it but I have had a few faint lines on those tests that turned out to be nothing. Good luck with your next test :)


----------



## LynAnne

I've taken two clear blue tests since this one and both were negative so I'm thinking a faulty test.


----------



## BellaBoo0512

LynAnne said:


> I've taken two clear blue tests since this one and both were negative so I'm thinking a faulty test.

Aww sorry to hear that :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs:


----------



## LynAnne

BellaBoo0512 said:


> Aww sorry to hear that :(


To be fair, it's probably for the best. I just wish I knew what was going on with my body because I'm never this late (6 days!)


----------



## ttc_lolly

Has your AF arrived?


----------



## LynAnne

ttc_lolly said:


> Has your AF arrived?

No, still waiting for it to show up.


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Yea I see that line, but no color. They really need to do something with those indents. Sounds like you may have had an anovulatory cycle? 

Are you working out at all? If not, that may help you rebalance. It helped me A LOT!


----------



## LynAnne

Not working out, no, but I am constantly moving with my two little ones! 

Still no AF. Haven't tested again since the negative clear blue tests but I've had some blood streaked CM that has come to absolutely nothing. Feeling very confused and frustrated.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Strange hon. I really hope u get some answers soon. Do u have another brand of test u cud use?


----------

